# Charging Cm7 Touchpad Via Usb



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Since I loaded up CM7 Alpha 2, I happened to get delivery of a Touchstone dock. That dock has worked great as a charger for my TP.

But today I wanted to charge my TP at the office, so I plugged it into my computer via USB. I used the proper USB cable which came with my TP. But it's not charging. I know the connection is fine because I can set USB storage mode and browse the TP from my PC.

Is this a known issue....no charging via USB from a computer?


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not a CM7 issue - rather, it's a TP issue.

The TouchPad requires a higher voltage to charge than can be given out by many computers. You have to use the official charger with the wall wart to charge it, or a TouchStone.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, you're right. I tested by booting into WebOS and it still wouldn't charge over USB. But I know for sure this TP was charging on WebOS off the USB of my home laptop. This office computer is a Lenovo desktop, so you'd think it has enough USB juice, but I guess not.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

The touchpad requires around 2 amps on the USB port but a standard USB port only offers 500mA

Some motherboards such as the MSI ones offer a utility such as iCharger which are designed to give 2 amps + (depending on the board) for charging a ipad but they are based on hardware ID and wont respond to the HP touchpad and boost the power to the USB port.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, interesting. I checked and you are correct all USB ports on this desktop are giving off 500mA. However, I left my TP sitting there plugged in, on CM7, with the display off, and it gained 3% power in the last hour. So even though the little battery indicator beside the clock does not show the device as charging, it actually is.....very slowly.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

With screen off, and wifi off, you should be able to charge on 500 mA; but VERY slowly. With that BIG 10" screen on, you probably won't stand a chance of charge on 500 mA.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeap. you have to use the official charger or your TP will be a brick.

Nothing else can charge it.


----------

